# Planting a 2.5 Gallon Betta Tank?



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi,

Had the betta tank for a while, Just gravel and fake plants now, really want to step up my game and add live plants and some sand now.

I do 100% water changes every 2 or 3 weeks now, could I just take out the gravel and decorations and add the new sand and plants during my water changes?

Also, what plants would be good for a betta tank?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Glad you're thinking about Planting your betta tank, your fish will love you for it. My betta's favorite plant right now is Anubias, which is really easy to grow and find for sale. Java fern would also work, along with some of the many types of mosses, java moss is very common. I would also add some fast growing plants like anacharis and hornwort to act as nutrient sponges and help prevent algae that likes to grow on slow growing plants. The slower growing plants look very nice, but a balance of both is most helpful


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats a great decision,the betta will be very happy!

As for plants,cryptocorne wendtii stays pretty small for awhile.Its a slow grower and looks very nice.Java fern is also slow to grow,and doesnt need to be planted.Anubias nana is another plant thats not buried and grows will in a low lighted tank,like the others I listed.Java moss is welcome too,and you can tie it onto rock or driftwood or other ornaments.

Adding the sand and plants are very easy,just remove the old and add the new.Rinse the sand well before adding to the tank,and plant before filling all the way.Its easier.Then slowly fill so as to not disturb the plants.I use airline tubing siphoned from a bucket to fill my tanks.If you place the tubing on the side of the tank where the water flows down the wall,you get little to no disturbance.


----------



## FireRed (Jan 21, 2012)

What Kind of tank do you have?!?!?! Also i found this fake silicone looking plant, anybody know anything about this stuff? Not keen on trusting workers of company claims.


----------



## Gizmo-The-Betta-Lady (Dec 3, 2011)

I say anything that is low light would be great! The other members have given you a good start.  Your betta will love you for it!


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Thats a great decision,the betta will be very happy!
> 
> As for plants,cryptocorne wendtii stays pretty small for awhile.Its a slow grower and looks very nice.Java fern is also slow to grow,and doesnt need to be planted.Anubias nana is another plant thats not buried and grows will in a low lighted tank,like the others I listed.Java moss is welcome too,and you can tie it onto rock or driftwood or other ornaments.
> 
> Adding the sand and plants are very easy,just remove the old and add the new.Rinse the sand well before adding to the tank,and plant before filling all the way.Its easier.Then slowly fill so as to not disturb the plants.I use airline tubing siphoned from a bucket to fill my tanks.If you place the tubing on the side of the tank where the water flows down the wall,you get little to no disturbance.


Bev, I know your considered the Betta expert here so I was hoping to get your opinion. I am currently cycling in a 2.5 gal hex that I would like to add a Betta too, I've seen on other sites that you should not use sand because the fish will eat it?I planned on using PFS, I have a few small java ferns just sitting on the bottom, do I need to tie these to something? If I just float some anacharis will he lay on that as a bed? How can I use hornwort in the tank? 
I guess its like anything else you try to research on the net, If you look at enough info it always counterdicts what you've already read.


----------

